# Homosassa Tarpon?



## colin76regan (Oct 25, 2011)

Headed down that way tomorrow through Monday the 6th. Any reports of Tarpon showing up? 
Thanks in advance for any intel.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The report I got last week was that nobody was going look for them until this week. Tight lines.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

deerfly will prolly know the situation in that area...... [smiley=hmmm.gif]


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

No big numbers yet, one here and there, probably just resident fish emptying out of the rivers.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

anybody have an update?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Spent the last two mornings looking.....notta, zippo, nothing, ...

I read an article that claims (blames) the 75% reduction in spring water flow having greatly reduced the crab population in the area. Without the crabs, the tarpon don't come in like they used to.

Since I didn't see any crabs either, maybe it's true.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

I suggest you hire a guide if your going to Homosassa for poon. I spend a few days there every year with a guide and ill tell you, without one you wont see a single thing. Too much real-estate to cover............. There are however areas that the poon do swim through on certain tides and the few Homosassa/crystal river/bayport guides that there are have them dialed in. They communicate via cellphone and work together. Doesnt surprise me you didnt see a thing by yourself, but the fish are there....seen em with my own eyes last week. Would be hard to find a guide this late but Capt. Kyle Messier on this forum may have a lead on a guide whos got an opening last minute. Look him up.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They are getting fat on white bait right now. They will take a crab if it happens to float by, but crabs have never been so plentiful that they seek them out solely.


----------

